# Converting a Land Raider into...



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I was thinking about converting a Landraider into a Baneblade so it would be more usable in my spacemarine army. Any idea on how I should go about doing this? I was thinking basing the primary conversion off the Ares convertion (for the battlecannon). What would have to happen to make it work do ya think?


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

I don't think a straight conversion would work very well. A baneblade seems to be a lot larger than a landraider. If you mean convert a landraider into something that would use the baneblade rules that might work better. In either case I think you would have to bulk up the landraider a lot first before even working on the weapon systems.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Yup... the size relationship is just too drastic.....

Even if you tried, you'd still have to invest in a lot of plasticard to make it happen. Might be better to just build it from plasticard from scratch....


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

The bane blade is about the length of two landraiders. So if you have two landraider halves laying around you could chop the front off of one and stick them together then you would be about the right length. If you can get the bane blade Turrent and the top of the bane blade and add them to the land raider sides that would look cool. Anyway just some ideas.


----------



## DeusMortemEst (Dec 14, 2007)

Well, I guess you could add that battle cannon and all that stuff, but in order to get the bits, you have to buy a baneblade. And becasue of that, it would really be easier just to buy the baneblade.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

Honestly, just to make up the size difference you'd probably have to buy 2 LR's and basically chop and stick them together. That is more expensive than a Baneblade.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

i would probably buy a bane blade and 2 landraiders if i had the caash


----------



## uberschveinen (Dec 29, 2006)

that's a poorly thought-through plan. A Land Raider is nothing like a Baneblade. The conversion would be so drastic it would be easier and cheaper to go all-plasticard.


----------



## Alexander_67 (May 5, 2007)

In my local GW one of the blueshirts made a 'super heavy tank' out of a landraider and the cityfight building sprues to fit in with his army. Cannons and all. While i gave him kudos for trying it sucked. Really hard. 

Just use the Ares rules but make the ordnance cannon the 7" template or the 10" instead. Lose the twin linked flamers and go back to the lascannons. Keep the assault cannon though. If your feeling daring, give it 2 mass points if it is hit from the front on account of that massive dozer blade counting as armour or something? As long as you shove in a large points increase to reflect the new destructivness it shouldnt matter. The only thing your missing then is 2 twin linked heavy bolters (easily added) and the demolisher cannon which licks balls anyway. I understand why you want a superheavy to fit in your army. Every bloody army has one. I swear the next time i rock into GW there'll be a Nid/darkeldar/eldar baneblade there. But there are better ways than a conversionathon (may have to use this word more often).


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

Alexander_67 said:


> I understand why you want a superheavy to fit in your army. Every bloody army has one. I swear the next time i rock into GW there'll be a Nid/darkeldar/eldar baneblade there. But there are better ways than a conversionathon (may have to use this word more often).



your right im buying a super heavy grav tank sooon 

bye bye bane blade..... knife through butter


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

I already own 3 superheavies, I just want one that has a more space marine feel for it and I also happen to have a junked Land Raider laying around that I can bit out to make this thing. I undertsnad that I am going to have to cut the thing and expand it, I also know where to get the bits for a Baneblade Turret, yes I understand it will cost (a lot) more then buying a baneblade kit.

What would you use in the Sponsons to get the Lascannons and the TL Heavy Bolters, the demo cannon is an easy fix, I can just use the Ares conversion. I guess I will just quarter the LR I have at home and use plasti-card to expand it. Any other ideas drop em here.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

cut land raider in half buy more tacks un cover top like old land raider lay tacks on top so you can see all tacks on either side extended to fit a bane blade cover gaps wiht plastic card


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hrm, intresting idea, one that I did not think of, when I get into the office I will post a list of sme of the things I have thought of to be a bit more clear on my intentions.


----------



## Mad King George (Jan 15, 2008)

bets place to look for conversion ideas is white dwarf really

pay day today didnt get that much  but im still off to GW until i get my 300 tax back

what to buy though because i really need a hq for my eldar 


ive seen quad bikes amoung other stufff over the years


----------

